# Redfish and Trout Blank?



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Been admiring everyones work for a few years now and decided to finally give it a "reel" try this time. Could I please get some suggestions on different blanks for inshore saltwater fishing, ie. Redfish, Trout, Flounder. I will be using live bait under popping cork and also light spoons and corky's. I'm assuming that I will need 2 different rod blanks, and I am open to any and all manufactures. I took the Mudhole class over a year ago so my memory is quite fuzzy like my math skills. Thank you ahead of time for the suggestions.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Batson Rainshadow XP904 would work on all those fish.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

x2 on the Batson's. I like the IP843 or the 844. The latter being a little better suited for those surprise jackfish that come along. The 843 is a great multi-purpose blank.(7ft'r)


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I mainly fish for reds around shell reefs. One of my fishing buddies lives a stone's throw from a large reef and that is basically where we fish. Having said that, I needed a good rod to throw cork and shrimp and be able to quickly pull the reds away from the shell so I bought a couple of Batson RX8 XP845 blanks from Lance at Swampland Tackle. Perfect rods for that purpose but a little stout for shrimp tails and spoons. Another rod that I use is a MHX LB842. Great all around rod. Order one from Lance. Another blank that I like for tails and spoons is the Castaway XP844. I don't care to throw cork with it but perfect for lure fishing. 

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*blanks*

my experience is that u want 4 power popping rod. ip844 this is 84" 4power. then to get casting of lighter lures u use the hightest quality grafite u can afford and guides [sic]. these to thing will let u cast lighter lure with a STIFFER rod for pulling redfish off the reef. also u can get a p904 a 7.5 ' rod which would allow more casting distance and leverage for power.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Swampland is going to be at the Holder Fishing Show in March. Save shipping and do some hands on tests.


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. I am heading to NC in a couple of weeks so I'm sure I will get my fill! Nothing better than hands on training. I was headed down the right road but it's always nice to get confirmation!


----------

